# Sending an email via Macro



## jmk15315 (Dec 24, 2022)

Good morning,
To say I am a novice with macros is a complete understatement as I have no formal training with writing macros, and trying to teach myself as I go.

I encountered something similar to what I am wanting to do, so I feel it is probably something simple.

I have put together a series of excel userforms to guide team members through the completion of a meeting.  I have names of people that populate into specific cells on a spreadsheet and want to populate these into the "To" line of an email. and then use the "Check Names" function in outlook to convert them to the actual email addresses before sending.  I would also like to have it add and an attachment from a specific location.  Is this possible?

Thanks in advance for any and all assistance.


----------



## jolivanes (Dec 24, 2022)

Have a read here.


			Mail from Excel with Outlook (VBA)


----------

